# Nilfisk patio cleaner



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got an Nilfisk E140 pressure washer, which comes with the car nozzle and a "high pressure"? nozzle.

I want to clean the paved front drive and the rear slabbed garden. Will the dedicated patio attachments be a lot better than using just the nozzle ? If so which is better or are they all pretty much the same as prices vary:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-...121711&hash=item1c59aba5fc:g:PGIAAOSwrklU8Dcn

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-...791585&hash=item25ee573ac1:g:QsoAAOSwn8FXSjbB

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-...579762?hash=item1edc644d32:g:DDgAAOSwnBJasiSe


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I have one of the basic Karcher patio cleaner heads, and i have to say that compared to the rotating 'turbo' nozzle on the lance it's a lot easier, quicker and much tidier (no debris flung up onto neighbouring areas etc).

I was very sceptical about how good the nozzles in the heads were but they do seem well suited to the job.

What the differences are between the cheap and the expensive ones I'm not too sure, perhaps slightly better build and some adjustability on the high priced one ?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got an E145 which came with the patio cleaner. It looks similar to the third link you posted minus the dial in the middle. I'm not at home to go out and double check but it's definitely got the grab handles on top and I don't recall it having a dial.

I've used previusly when I did my paving slabs out the back door however did them again a month ago and this time just used the nozzle so for me personally I find it just as easy and quick using the nozzle attachments.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I have the first one, it does an OK job and cleans flagstones well. Less mess with 'over-spray' too.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Cheers guys. I used to have Karcher patio cleaner and remember using it once and it was rubbish - don;'t know if it was because I was going over the drive to quick, or as it was one of the small machines there wasn't enough power.

I've used the Nozzle on a small area and results were average, and was quite messy. Maybe i need to slow down and get some wellies on !


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I have the E140.3. I used the patio plus attachment that came with my old C120. From the reviews on Amazon, the Patio Plus version is the best one to go for. I used it last summer on the patio and it did a good job whilst avoiding stuff spraying everywhere. However, it didn't clean as effectively at the edges of the patio (against walls) and, whilst it was easier than the power nozzle; I don't think it cleaned as effectively. But this is on a patio that was never cleaned by the previous owners so maintaining a cleaned patio might be easier this time around.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

My neighbour had the Nilfisk Patio Plus head which I borrowed last night. All it seems to do is a superficial surface wash of dirt and doesn't bring the paving up as fresh as using the variable nozzle. Glad I didn't go out and buy one now ! It will take longer this way but will come up miles better.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Arvi said:


> My neighbour had the Nilfisk Patio Plus head which I borrowed last night. All it seems to do is a superficial surface wash of dirt and doesn't bring the paving up as fresh as using the variable nozzle. Glad I didn't go out and buy one now ! It will take longer this way but will come up miles better.


That almost sounds as though the nozzles on the head you borrowed are designed for a higher flow/pressure machine (ie the nozzle size its too big for your machine).

Does the neighbour have the same PW as you ?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Arvi said:


> My neighbour had the Nilfisk Patio Plus head which I borrowed last night. All it seems to do is a superficial surface wash of dirt and doesn't bring the paving up as fresh as using the variable nozzle. Glad I didn't go out and buy one now ! It will take longer this way but will come up miles better.


That almost sounds as though the nozzles on the head you borrowed are designed for a higher flow/pressure machine (ie the nozzle size its too big for your machine).

Does the neighbour have the same PW as you ?


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

He did have the same machine as me. There were 2 different size nozzles supplied and you mate them to your machine.


----------

